# New iso colonies with white mold, is this a problem?



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

I set up four tubs of Isopods, white, purple, orange and grey.
I have potatoe slices and cardboard squares, feed pinch of yeast twice a week.
With in a few days of setting up I was seeing white/ fluffy looking mold.
Is this going to be a problem?

Thanks


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

Isopods don't eat yeast. Don't add it. Springtails eat yeast.

The white fluffy growth is probably the yeast.

Look in the links from this for more info on culturing isopods, etc.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...helpful-food-feeding-threads.html#post1758018

Also check out this link for more info on isopod foods
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...isopod-woodlice-culture-foods.html#post566269

Repashy Bug Burger can also be used.


----------



## cindygao0217 (Mar 1, 2015)

I use to mixture between fish food,oat, rice flour, green algae powder, soybean power and flour the recipe different depend on the spiece since my white really like the fish food and they don't touch bark at all so I will way have more fish for them and all my isopod is doing great I only feed a pinch until they finish the food so there not too much mold


----------



## Aquarimax (Jun 25, 2015)

You could put some springtails in to help control the mold/yeast. I have done so on occasion with success. The springtails don't seem to slow the isopods down at all; in fact, the isopods seem to outcompete them eventually, and bu that time there is little leftover food to cause mold issues.

How much ventilation do you provide? A little ventilation can go a long way in combatting mold. Not too much, of course, as you want humidity. I usually drill a few holes in the upper side of the container and cover it with very tight-weave fabric to keep fungus gnats out.




Aquarimax


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for the information guys.


----------

